

HoverForMore is {text-overflow: ellipsis;} on steroids - lukifer
http://lukifer.github.com/HoverForMore.js/

======
bdc
+1ed for "How To Express Your Dissenting Political Viewpoint Through Origami"

~~~
lukifer
Funny, I just now swapped it for Dead Kennedys instead, as I thought the Jesse
Dangerously was too long to be a good demo of the intended use case. :)

